# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  به نظرتون این درصدا خیلی افتضاحه؟

## fateme12

سلام یادش بخیر همش میومدم اینجا و میپرسیدم از الان شروع کنم میشه:/بچه ها من پارسال ده هزار منطقه دو شدم و تو این مدت که پشت کنکور بودم شاید3ماه مطالعه مفید داشتم.درصد هام طبق کلید قلمچی شد.ادب42عربی90دینی73 زبان68زیست52شیمی40ریاضی8فیزی  25زمین25به نظرتون زیر6000منطقه دو ممکنه؟ و اگه همچین رتبه ای بیارم بهترین رشته ای که قبول میشم چیه؟

----------


## WickedSick

سلام
هر درصدی فارغ از مقدارش، نتیجه ای که برای زحمتت کشیدی. پس هیچ درصدی بد تلقی نمیشه. این 1.
2، درمورد اینکه ایا زیر 6000 میشی یا نه، بله احتمالا میشی ولی خب قطعی هم نیست، واقعا بستگی به سطح داوطلبین هم داره.

----------


## Pretty_Lover

نمیدونم والا انگار همه ۶۰-۷۰ به بالا زدن انگار فقط من خراب کردم کنکور رو 

احتمالا بیاری واقعا معلوم نیس امسال بستگی به عملکرد بقیه داره که با دیدن ریاضی چیکار کردن

----------


## NormaL

میانگین درصد من نصف تو هست، نصف تو هم استرس ندارم :Yahoo (20):  بیخیال بابا بیا بریم فیلم ببینیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


میانگین درصد من نصف تو هست، نصف تو هم استرس ندارم بیخیال بابا بیا بریم فیلم ببینیم


سال اولته ديه ؟  ايشالا ک امسال ب چيزي ک ميخاي برسي
پشت کنکوريا معمولا بيشتر حرص دارن اخه  روز اعلام نايجو رد کردن...مخصوصا دخملا_

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام یادش بخیر همش میومدم اینجا و میپرسیدم از الان شروع کنم میشه:/بچه ها من پارسال ده هزار منطقه دو شدم و تو این مدت که پشت کنکور بودم شاید3ماه مطالعه مفید داشتم.درصد هام طبق کلید قلمچی شد.ادب42عربی90دینی73 زبان68زیست52شیمی40ریاضی8فیزی  25زمین25به نظرتون زیر6000منطقه دو ممکنه؟ و اگه همچین رتبه ای بیارم بهترین رشته ای که قبول میشم چیه؟


*خوبه که نگران نباش به نظرم 
یعنی تو تجربی این درصد ها زیر 5000 نمیشه؟؟!
تو ریاضی این درصدا زیر 500 منطقه میشه فک کنم*

----------


## NormaL

> _
> 
> سال اولته ديه ؟  ايشالا ک امسال ب چيزي ک ميخاي برسي
> پشت کنکوريا معمولا بيشتر حرص دارن اخه  روز اعلام نايجو رد کردن...مخصوصا دخملا_


آره سال اولمه. همینطور سال آخرم :Yahoo (76):  رتبه ی خوبی نمیارم، اما پشت کنکور نمیمونم. :Yahoo (94):

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


آره سال اولمه. همینطور سال آخرم رتبه ی خوبی نمیارم، اما پشت کنکور نمیمونم.


هرچي خيره_

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

منم مثل تو ، ما بلد نیستیم یک ماه بدون درس زندگی کنیم :/. هر چی شده تموم شده دیگه ایشاالله به بهترین رشته  میرسی . ولی حداقل این یک ماه رو زندگی کن .

----------


## B.R

بنظرتون این درصدا چ رتبه ای میده 
ادب ۶۰
عربی ۶۰
دینی ۹۰ 
زبان ۴۰
زیست ۶۰
ریاضی ۱۸
فیزیک ۲۰
شیمی ۹
 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## sea

احتمال زیاد همون حدود۵/۶هزار میاد البته فقط حدسه!

پرستاری،گفتاردرمانی ،کاردرمانی،مامایی،و

----------


## fateme12

به نظرتون کار درمانی بهتره یا پرستاری؟

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

> به نظرتون کار درمانی بهتره یا پرستاری؟


ماهیت این دو رشته کاملا با هم فرق میکنه . پرستاری ، استخدامی هست و کاردرمانی خوداشتغال محسوب میشه . ببین خودت چطوری دوست داری؟ اصلا چه معیارهایی برات مهمه تو انتخاب شغل و .... . هر دو رشته های خوبین

----------


## .Delaram

کلا ۳ ماه خوندی چه درصدای خوبی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
دارم به یقین میرسم که من خنگم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fateme12

بیچاره شدم توسایت قلم همه بالا زدن فک کنم رتبه ده هزار پارسالم هم نیارم .چه گناهی کردم که توی سخت تمرین کنکورها نوبت امتحان کن شد :Y (696):

----------


## dr.eliot

> سلام یادش بخیر همش میومدم اینجا و میپرسیدم از الان شروع کنم میشه:/بچه ها من پارسال ده هزار منطقه دو شدم و تو این مدت که پشت کنکور بودم شاید3ماه مطالعه مفید داشتم.درصد هام طبق کلید قلمچی شد.ادب42عربی90دینی73 زبان68زیست52شیمی40ریاضی8فیزی  25زمین25به نظرتون زیر6000منطقه دو ممکنه؟ و اگه همچین رتبه ای بیارم بهترین رشته ای که قبول میشم چیه؟


فکر میکنم بهتر بیاری درسته ریاضیت درصد کمی زدی ولی همه ریاضی رو کم زدن بقیه درصدات خوبه البته فیزیکم کمه فیزیک امسالو خیلی بیشتر از اینا میشد زد سوالاش خوب بود تقریبا ولی به نظرمن با توجه به سختی کنکور امسال فکر میکنم بهتر از این رتبه ای که گفتی بیاری البته این نظر منه ممکنه درست نباشه هیچ چیزی قابل پیش بینی نیست

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سلام یادش بخیر همش میومدم اینجا و میپرسیدم از الان شروع کنم میشه:/بچه ها من پارسال ده هزار منطقه دو شدم و تو این مدت که پشت کنکور بودم شاید3ماه مطالعه مفید داشتم.درصد هام طبق کلید قلمچی شد.ادب42عربی90دینی73 زبان68زیست52شیمی40ریاضی8فیزی  25زمین25به نظرتون زیر6000منطقه دو ممکنه؟ و اگه همچین رتبه ای بیارم بهترین رشته ای که قبول میشم چیه؟


اکثر پیراپزشکیا رو میتونی بری اونم دانشگاه های خوب. درصداتم به جز ریاضی، فیزیک و یکمم ادبیات بد نیست. احتمالش به نظرم ۵۰ ۵۰ هست که زیر ۶۰۰۰ منطقه دو بشی ...

----------

